# Horny dreams!!!



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

just wondering if anyone else is experiencing rather horny dreams?!?! 

On our fresh cycle which was a bfn I had 1 dream that involved my partner and a ex's friend lol 

This time...fet...I am having really horny dreams about loads of random people   I am having progestrone pesseries and had a hcg injection 5000 but that was over a week ago now so should be out my system. 

Can the progestrone do this? Or is it all just coincidence because I know we can't have sex!

Very puzzling!!! Xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Jo
    Yep me too!  Some very ramdom ones too  

There is a thread and a poll on FF somewhere about this and about 30% of girls who had them during 2WW went on to have a BFP!  I'll try and find the thread and will post it here.


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Here you go

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0


----------

